# Posting photos and Emojis goes to the top of my thread???



## travisty (Aug 21, 2017)

Okay, so over the last few months when I am writing a thread and I want to add a picture or even the little included emojis, say I'm one paragraph down and want to add a pic, it always loads the pictures into the very top of my post instead of where my cursor is at so I have to drag them down, and same thing with emojis.

This is super annoying especially when I'm writing like a step by step, or walkthrough type where I want the pictures mixed throughout my post.

Is this a glitch on my end or what? I use a PC desktop with "Microsoft edge" browser at work, and I use a Mac computer with both "Chrome" and "Safari" at home and it does the same thing across all.

If this is a new update this needs to be fixed, otherwise what am I doing wrong and how can I prevent this?


----------

